# Galveston Bay Fly Fishing Tournament- November 9th, 2013



## thawkinsiii (Jul 27, 2011)

We have setup a one day fly fishing tournament for Galveston Bay on November 9th from 7am to 2pm. 

More information and tournament sign up is available at the Ifly/ Angler Edge fly shop in the Galleria.

All proceeds from the tournament will go directly to the Halo House Foundation. This charity helps people/ families while a loved one is getting treated for cancer here in Houston. 

Please sign up for this event and help raise money for a great foundation.

The website won't allow me to upload the tournament flyer/rules/ and waiver.

Please call Ifly for more info or to sign up.

Thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent cause.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Can't Wait!!! And you guys couldn't have picked a better time to have a fly tournament. See you there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If only we hadn't just moved the Redfish Rodeo to that weekend. I'll pass the word along to the guys in our club who can't make it to AP for ours. Perhaps they'd still like to fish closer to home. Good luck and tight lines!


----------

